

Is Microsoft Corporation About to Pull the Plug on Surface? - hestefisk
http://www.nasdaq.com/article/is-microsoft-corporation-about-to-pull-the-plug-on-surface-cm401039

======
superbaconman
I want a tablet/pen base like the surface (with a better stand). A keyboard
like a Chromebook with the windows key replacing the caps (Ctrl and alt on
both sides of the keyboard please). And a 4k resolution. And hardware drivers
so I can run Linux. Basically I want something that doesn't exist. Sad to hear
the surface do poorly. It at least did somethings right.

------
MWil
Yoga 3 Pro does it now at least as good with newer hardware for cheaper

